# Will Nash be gone by seasons end



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

the black guy who reports for the 76ers who is in the ESPN coutdown said he thinks nash will be dealt. Who for?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think he will because he fits in great with this team. Plus the other team would have to trade us back an all-star type PG so to me it would be a waste unless it includes Jamison or someone like that for a quality PG and C.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He wants to get paid and Cuban might not do it for what Steve wants considering Steve is about to be 30. We'll see. I wonder how many years he has left in him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> He wants to get paid and Cuban might not do it for what Steve wants considering Steve is about to be 30. We'll see. I wonder how many years he has left in him.


Since when did cuban become cheap with the purse strings? Hell pay Nash. Since when did being 30 mean a player is old. Whatever happened to 35 being old? Nash still has an excellent 5-6 years barring a major injury.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Unless someone offers an great trade for Nash... I don't see him leaving Dallas.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

And I don't think 30 is old for a player like Nash. Remember, in a lot of ways he was a late bloomer, taking a few year to develop into the player he is. I think he could play very well through to his mid 30s. And, no, he isn't leaving Dallas, he makes that system run!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

No he wont be leaving, hes to valuable for this team. He DOES make this system work and without him running the offense everyone would be confused.

Hes the QB of this team and no one would be a better point guard running the mavericks system.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Unless someone offers an great trade for Nash... I don't see him leaving Dallas.


exactly


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

so if he did leave who would you want to run the show and no far fetched stuff like Kidd


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Just someone let will pass first and shoot later,someone who can run, and someone who can play D. 
I would say someone like T.J. Ford but not him because the Bucks wouldn't trade him.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

nash said he wants to retire as a Maverick, but if that doesnt work, TORONTO is his next choice


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> nash said he wants to retire as a Maverick, but if that doesnt work, TORONTO is his next choice


yeah i saw that too....if he comes to Toronto, we'll win the east!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> yeah i saw that too....if he comes to Toronto, we'll win the east!


Only if Bosh does half the things you guys expected him to do after being drafted so damn high. That... or you trade Davis for someone who wants to be there.


----------



## fin patterson (Nov 20, 2003)

nash might be more important to this team than dirk so i dont think they will get rid of him and at the end of this season he is gonna want a huge contract and i dont think we can give it to him so we might have to get rid of finley or jamison, but nash i dont think so!


----------

